# Premier league football 2012/13



## welsh stoner (Jul 4, 2012)

Well the footy season is almost back,who do you guys think is going to win the league?
Who will be signing of the season?
Where will your team finish?
I'm a Swansea fan and can't wait for our first home game against West Ham
New manager,hopefully some new signings,it's a good time to be a Jack.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hopefully not ManC. I'm an arsenal fan and now with rvp most likely gonna leave I just hope not to city.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 8, 2012)

unfortunate you guys couldnt keep gylfi hes class.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jul 8, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> unfortunate you guys couldnt keep gylfi hes class.


I know gutted mate,he sorted us right out last season. He will do well for spurs.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jul 8, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> unfortunate you guys couldnt keep gylfi hes class.


I know gutted mate,he sorted us right out last season. He will do well for spurs.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad he didnt end up at Liverpool rather him at spurs anyway! Looking forward to watching Hazard,Kagawa,Podolski in the premiership should be interesting!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jul 9, 2012)

Be nice if you can hold on to RVP too,I think his heads been turned though. Moneys everything now,bar a few they won't stick through thick and thin with their club unlike us fans.


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

well im sure you know man united got the championship , ferguson finally retiring ,, insane season


----------

